# John Stott



## puritanpilgrim (Apr 4, 2005)

A friend of mine told me that John Stott repented from his views on annihilationism. I find this difficult to believe and moreover, I can't find any information to support this. Have any of you heard any thing about this.


----------



## Ken S. (Apr 4, 2005)

Does he really teach annihilationism? Any article to confirm it? If I'm to tell my Chinese brothers in the mainland that John Stott accept annihilationism, I need to show them proves, you know.


----------



## yeutter (Apr 4, 2005)

John H. Gerstner's book Repent or Perish deals with John R. W. Stotts view. It would indeed seem that Stott did not meaningfully affirm the historic doctrine of hell and eternall punishment.


----------



## Ken S. (Apr 4, 2005)

thank you very much!


----------



## Shane (Apr 4, 2005)

Got to ask

Apart from the annihilationist view, isnt the rest of his teaching OK?


----------



## Mayflower (Apr 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Shane_
> Got to ask
> 
> Apart from the annihilationist view, isnt the rest of his teaching OK?



Maybe there on the board who are not agree with me, but i believe personally that if you deny hell, than your view about the atonment and the suffer of the death of our blessed Saviour is far from being orthodox, and than my interest for other things is not there. John Stott even wrote a book about the cross, i really can not understand how you can take that topic of him serious,knowing that he is denying hell.

But if it is really truth that he repented from his views on annihilationism, than it's wonderfull to know!


----------



## cultureshock (Apr 13, 2005)

I just learned that Stott was an annihilationist today, while reading The Westminster Confession into the 21st Century, Vol. 2 in Derek Thomas' essay on the Westminster Assembly's eschatological views.

Brian


----------



## SolaScriptura (Apr 13, 2005)

Quite frankly, a lot of what I hear about John Stott's annihilationist tendencies are hearsay. In which book does he actually articulate his belief in this position? I remember reading something a long time ago (though I can't remember what it was in) in which he simply dared to question the orthodox position... but that is a far cry from actually embracing a differing view.
Yes, I've read book after book that cites Stott as an annihiliationist - and he may very well be - but I would just like to see it in his own words.


----------



## Myshkin (Apr 13, 2005)

SolaScriptura-

I'm not sure what books you have read that cites Stott, so may I suggest "Hell on Trial: The Case for Eternal Punishment", by Robert A. Peterson. He documents Stott's explicit statements in it. He does mention that Stott holds to it tentatively, and at a conference he spoke at and I attended he stressed Stott's tentativeness a couple times. If you want I can give you some quotes from the book if you do not have it or have not read it. The book from which Peterson cites Stott's statements is, "Evangelical Essentials: A Liberal-Evangelical Dialogue", by David L. Edwards and John Stott


----------

